# Bachmann Davenport



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Some time ago, there was a discussion here about the Bachmann Davenport down hill operation. It seems that when travelling down a grade, the locomotive jerks along, whether going in forward or reverse. Was there ever a conclusion as to why this happens? And if so, is there a remedy?


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Keep it well lubed. Mine is very smooth on steep grades (4%) with a load behind it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Ralph Berg (Jun 2, 2009)

I've not noticed any problems with my Davenport. Nor do I remember reading about any problems.
I do remember reading about this problem with the Rail Truck.
Ralph


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I took George Schreyer's tip about lubricating. It worked. Now let's see if it works in the long term.


----------

